# Piscifun Phantom



## Jim (Oct 28, 2018)

Check out this awesome review done by our very own onthewater102 on the Piscifun Phantom. He was even able to secure us a 15% discount if you decide to take the plunge!

Thanks, onthewater102! :beer:

https://www.tinboats.net/piscifun-phantom/


----------

